# Baby Kirra



## Deda (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok, I cried on the phone to Tab several times today - now it's your turn.

My cousin's baby, Kirra, is only 2 years old. Last Monday she was diagnosed with Leigh's disease, a very rare, fatal mitochondrial disorder.

Kirra is on a ventilator, the doctors are hoping to be able to remove the ventilator and allow her to go home with hospice care tomorrow. I don't know all the details of Leigh's disease, but I understand that there's nothing that can be done. For now it's just a matter of making her comfortable, cuddling and holding her for her last hours.

Would you please add Kirra and her family to your prayers?

thanks, Deb






this is Kirra and her Mom


----------



## topcat (Dec 15, 2009)

Big hugs for you Deb.....you are all in my prayers.  Peaceful vibes heading your way.....be strong xxx


----------



## heyjude (Dec 15, 2009)

What a beautiful picture. Deeply sorry to hear of Kirra's condition. I'm sure she's brought a lot of joy to her family during  her short life.

Comforting thoughts headed her way...


Jude


----------



## krissy (Dec 15, 2009)

deb, i am sorry for all that your cousin and your families are going through. i will definitely pray for you both.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 16, 2009)

Oooh she's such a cutie!
I'm so sad inside that this beautiful little baby and her family have to go through this.
It's just not fair.

I'm so sorry Deb.


----------



## Bigmoose (Dec 16, 2009)

Kirra and her family and all who know her are in my familys prayers.  I went thru something very simular about 15 years ago.  Hang in there.

Bruce


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 16, 2009)

I'm so so sorry. Such a beautiful little girl...


----------



## Manchy (Dec 16, 2009)

no words to express those feelings, i'm just so very sorry and sad for her  :cry:  you'll be in my mind..


----------



## Deda (Dec 20, 2009)

I just talked to my Dad and my cousin.  The Drs are removing the breathing tube as of 1 pm today.  

Thanks for all the prayers.


----------



## dagmar88 (Dec 20, 2009)

They'll all be in my thoughts. That's a thing no parent ever should have to do...


----------



## Sibi (Dec 20, 2009)

Oh Deb, I'm soooo sorry. She's such a cutie.  I'm sure she'll be surrounded by her family and lots of love so she won't be alone when she passes.  So sad that there is no treatment nor cure. :-(


----------



## Candybee (Dec 21, 2009)

Sending some prayers for precious baby Kirra. What a traumatic thing for her parents, family, and friends to go thru for someone so young and helpless.


----------



## Rosey (Dec 22, 2009)

I am so sorry Deda *hug*


----------



## Deda (Dec 22, 2009)

Kirra's home.  She's still breathing.  
Thank you all so much for the prayers, I know her family is so happy to be able to take that baby home.  They have a hospice nurse with them, I think she's going to stay with them until the end.  I don't know if she'll make it to Christmas.  I didn't want to ask, and no one volunteered the answer, I don't think anyone really wants to know.  For now I'm just grateful that she's with her sister, Skylie, her mom, her dad, her grandparents and aunties.  She's right where she should be now.
Thank you all.


----------



## ChrissyB (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh Deda, I'm glad she gets to spend some time at home.
That is where she should be.
Hugs and prayers for all of you.


----------

